# 풍년일세



## panview

Why in the lyrics Doraji there is the word 풍년일세 at the end,what 풍년 implies in the song ,culturally?
and in Chinese translation there goes 你借口去挖桔梗，其实到情郎坟上去献花,which means:"to pick and present Doraji flower to her lover by his graveside".but I cannot find the same sentence and meaning in original (Korean)version,could you provide the relative version?


----------



## Kross

풍년 here means the harvest of 도라지 is very great. I guess the translation is wrong.


----------



## panview

Could anybody give me more information?


----------



## Kross

panview, what specific infomation would you like to know more?


----------



## panview

Kross said:


> panview, what specific infomation would you like to know more?



I meant perhaps there are different versions of the song ,therefore there appears Chinese translation I mentioned above.


----------



## Rance

도라지타령 is originating from 황해도 which is now part of North Korea.
Version which is most popular(or at least in South Korea) is from 경기도 which is region nearby Seoul.
Chinese Wiki lists the 경기도 version in Korean text, while it has mismatching translation in Chinese.

Anyhow it seems like the Chinese translation matches more closely to 황해도 version than 경기도 version.
I highlighted the part which seems to somewhat correspond to the Chinese phrase you gave.
*
황해도 도라지 타령*

도라지 도라지 도라지
은률산포 백도라지
한뿌리만 캐여도
광주리 철철 넘는다
(후렴)

에헤 에헤 에해야
에야란다 디야라
네가 내 간장을 다 녹인다
도라지 캘려면 캐구요
개로길 캘려면 캐지요
남의 집 귀공자 근본을
네가 왜 요다지 캐느냐
(후렴)

*도라지 캐러 간다고
요핑계 조핑계 하더니
총각랑군 무덤에
삼우제 지내러 갔구나*
(후렴)

후원단정 백화중에
날아 드는 저 나비야
가지가지 앉지 말아
석양에 거미가 줄 느렸다
(후렴)

도라지 도라지 도라지
깊은 산중에 떼도라지
궂은비 줄줄 오면은
호미질 안하구 캔단다
(후렴)

It's highly likely that there is another version sung by Korean descendants in China which might be closer to this Chinese translation, but I couldn't find it.


----------



## panview

Thank you.


----------

